# dry ice



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ok i know this sounds wierd, but could be REALLY cool if it worked.

for my watercooling system, i has a resivoir. the liquid is PART ethelyne glycol. would it be safe to drop in a few chunks of dry ice to make the smoke effect? or would this create too many bubbles in the coolant? this mostly for Halloween, but i might use it if i had a lan party, etc


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I could see it producing bubbles and increase pressure in the cooling system. But I got to tell you, I would love to see pictures of it in action if it works.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Since dry ice will sink it will create bubbles throughout the reservoir, be carefull that there is not too much air. If the intake is at the bottom of the reservoir then you should be ok. DEFINITELY don't do it if it is a sealed system, the pressure will be too great.

BTW, are you looking for the smoke to fill the case and spillout into the room? That would look SWEET. Another option would be to set the dry ice into a bowl of water inside the case ... that would work as well.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Have a read of this, but be carefull as dry ice can cause severe burns


http://www.dryiceinfo.com/fog.htm#BEVERAGES


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

good plan but itl prolly pop the seals and ull be screwed. just build a manual dry ice feeding tube if u wana oc the crap. but otherwise dont do it  and yes dry ice hurts like **** if u get it on ur skin

(btw hi force remember me ?)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea. i was planning on unscrewing resivoir. never good to have dry ice bomb two feet from your head with ethelyne glycol...


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

smart man haha. you could also ... get some type of miniature smoke machine and drill a hole in the side where the smoke goes into the reservoire .

with that you would also have to watch out for too much air in the tanks


----------

